# Appreciation for Flowers and Plants



## RainstormZA

I see there's no thread for this and I know some of us appreciate the outdoors, specially at our homes where we take pride in our gardens or in the case of flats or small places, potted plants. 

Let me start here. My mother's violets, which I got for her for Mother's Day in June last year (just the end of May) before she came back from the UK. She was pleasantly surprised as we never have ever seen baby pink flowers. Mostly are dark colours like purple and almost off-blue. When I saw it in the shop, I knew I had to get it for her. Now it's flowered again after about 6 months and I saw it was not doing so well so I repotted it 2 months ago and found a baby growing off it so I split them both into their own pots.Amazing to say it is doing very well in a bigger pot now. The baby is doing quite well too, getting bigger every day.










I also repotted our Chinese Privet bonsai and it's already flowering again, around the same time frame as the violets.













And my treasured Zephyr Rain Lilies (Zephranthes Rosea)... I plan to plant more to fill a huge carpet of flowers next summer. The flowers are special as they only come up after a rain storm - they have flowered three times this summer to be exact.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches

I collect Succulents
Orbea:


Stapelia:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Nice, @lesvaches!!! At the old house we used to have stapelia and brought one over to Mooiriver, only for it to die in the winter. It's far too cold - lots of frost and minus temps for 4 months...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156158


Now that reminds me, we have dandelions everywhere but this specific one is bigger than a tennis ball. Will watch for it to pop up and get a pic to post here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher !
Talk about flowers and plants! That's amazing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Aaaah these foxgloves bring sweet memories of my childhood. Used to pick the petals and put them onto my fingers and thumbs. 

Hence the name fox gloves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher are all those flowers in your garden ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher are all those flowers in your garden ?



Nope... on my travels and in my garden... so from Winston Park to Durban North and Germany and Austria!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

I like flowers and plants.......wait.......flowers ARE plants. Yes, I like plants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

zadiac said:


> I like flowers and plants.......wait.......flowers ARE plants. Yes, I like plants.


Lol plants can be categorised as non-flowering specimens such as bonsai trees and other types of plants.

I need to take photos of my miniature garden scapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

RainstormZA said:


> Lol plants can be categorised as non-flowering specimens such as bonsai trees and other types of plants.
> 
> I need to take photos of my miniature garden scapes.



If you say so  I don't have a green thumb, so I stay away from stuff that grows in the ground. They die if I touch them. I just admire them from a distance and let them be. So yeah, I don't know much about plants (and flowers) but it's nice to look at.
That's why I don't have a single plant in my house. I bought a few, watered them, and they died. That's it. Done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

zadiac said:


> If you say so  I don't have a green thumb, so I stay away from stuff that grows in the ground. They die if I touch them. I just admire them from a distance and let them be. So yeah, I don't know much about plants (and flowers) but it's nice to look at.
> That's why I don't have a single plant in my house. I bought a few, watered them, and they died. That's it. Done.



Not surprised when my mom tells me I do have a green finger. The most finicky plants thrive in my care, sometimes it's just that it requires a simple routine or of low level care such as pruning back which encourages new growth.

I remember growing up with violets and food sticks that you can stick into their pots. I say these last two months, all I've given them is just water and pruning back of old leaves. All that hype around regular feeding is bull. Pot plants require little care and regular watering. Repot once a year and mix their new soil with slow-release osmocote, never ever have to worry about feeding as the osmocote is a slow release fertiliser over 12 months. Best thing ever to be made.

And I showcase my miniature garden - blue grass, except the flowers are purple.




And armeria ballerina, a plant I recently got. The most showy flowers I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Blue grass in the other pot with the Gardenia - terrible picture, I know. I couldn't find a better one...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Very nice. I like it. Pitty they would all die in my care

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Care for potted violets - https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/houseplants/african-violet/african-violet-care.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Compare last picture with the one in the first post. Officially two months old

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Yellow cherry pear tomatoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

The Amorphopallus Titanium.
Blooms once every 40 years for 4 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @lesvaches
Never seen such a plant/flower!!!
My goodness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Silver said:


> Wow @lesvaches
> Never seen such a plant/flower!!!
> My goodness


it is indeed @Silver, i would give away last mod for one.


----------



## lesvaches

rafflesia arnoldii

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

lesvaches said:


> The Amorphopallus Titanium.
> Blooms once every 40 years for 4 days.
> View attachment 162557



Well, I can see why. If I looked like that, I wouldn't want to be seen too often...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

My UK plants

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

More plants

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

lesvaches said:


> The Amorphopallus Titanium.
> Blooms once every 40 years for 4 days.
> View attachment 162557



I remember that plant from Dennis the menace. Awesome


----------



## Resistance

That's if I have it correct.
In the movie it lasted a few second so I might be wrong.


Resistance said:


> I remember that plant from Dennis the menace. Awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@rainstorm you love flowers so here is a bunch of pics I took on my 5.5km walk around my suburb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winston Park walk today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pics from today's 8km walk around my suburb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spring has sprung in Winston Park!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Everywhere we went on our Travels in Norway and the UK there were beautiful flowers everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amazing flower I saw today in my moms garden

It’s quite small. You only realize how beautiful it is when you look closely....







With the Skyline...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Amazing flower I saw today in my moms garden
> 
> It’s quite small. You only realize how beautiful it is when you look closely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Skyline...


https://www.gardeninginsouthafrica.co.za/small-plants/inca-lily-peruvian-lilyalstroemeria-aurantiaca

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thank you @acorn !
So interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Another great flower






Bee looking for nectar !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Awesome.
https://retail.degroot-inc.com/product/dahlia-decorative-rosella
https://www.gardenclinic.com.au/how-to-grow-article/agapanthus
https://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/10-beautiful-agapanthus-to-grow/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 186577
> View attachment 186578
> View attachment 186579
> View attachment 186580
> View attachment 186581
> View attachment 186582
> View attachment 186583
> View attachment 186584
> View attachment 186585
> View attachment 186586
> View attachment 186587
> View attachment 186588
> View attachment 186589
> View attachment 186590
> View attachment 186591
> View attachment 186592
> View attachment 186593
> View attachment 186594
> View attachment 186595
> View attachment 186596
> View attachment 186597
> View attachment 186598
> View attachment 186600
> View attachment 186601



I got my homework cut out for me.
Beautiful flowers you snapped today.!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.uffizi.it/en/artworks/rosa-gallica-versicolor

https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-c...iage-leaves-green-white-exotic-136045408.html

https://kumbulanursery.co.za/plants/lampranthus,(vygie)

https://xerces.org/milkweed/milkweed-seed-finder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Here is my mushroom I was following with great interest. Not sure what it is but it bloomed and died/ spread its pores within 48 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

https://www.google.co.za/search?tbs=simg:CAESiQEJ_1H-Sz7Tg6vAafgsQsIynCBpiCmAIAxIovA_1AC7sPwA-gFcILhATDC60VsBXvN8IpwDX3N-w3vCntN8MgwjXBKRowTVyojyjiyZ_1ydHlV7QAIct3STSFBxMVFH2ISzHpfzcf9JiJWfZX5-JFJiMo6UgMHIAQMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgRVxCr_1DA&sxsrf=ALeKk003GFCcUlKETy_1GgO5kmogoSFmvQ:1600594242299&q=russula integra&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjfmYidtvfrAhUxxIUKHb8ECRcQv7IFegQIARAG&biw=360&bih=634
Could possibly be one of these .
@Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## LeislB

What a great thread! One of my other passions is gardening and plants. I focus mostly on Clivia, Hoya, succulents, Aloes, and bromeliads. I collect and breed with clivia, they were my first love.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

LeislB said:


> View attachment 208200
> View attachment 208201
> View attachment 208202
> View attachment 208203
> View attachment 208204
> View attachment 208205
> View attachment 208206


Wow! I just upgraded my kitchen herb pots

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Wow! I just upgraded my kitchen herb pots
> View attachment 208211



And what a long way to go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Wow! I just upgraded my kitchen herb pots
> View attachment 208211



You'll need something deeper for the carrots and rubarb. The rectangular planters is fine for the leafy herbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> You'll need something deeper for the carrots and rubarb. The rectangular planters is fine for the leafy herbs


It’s mostly leafy goods but I grow from seeds here before transplanting in my garden. 
Moved my cabbage, mint and coriander last week. 
This is a side project though because junior wanted to see seeds growing.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> It’s mostly leafy goods but I grow from seeds here before transplanting in my garden.
> Moved my cabbage, mint and coriander last week.
> This is a side project though because junior wanted to see seeds growing.


I'm planning to do the same, but mine unfortunately has to stay in pots unless I ask for permission to grow it outside.
The ones on your window sill should work lekka in the planters you got.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takes

Thought I would revive this thread a bit with my Standard Bank plant, yesterday, today and tomorrow or ice cream bush as some call it

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

takes said:


> Thought I would revive this thread a bit with my Standard Bank plant, yesterday, today and tomorrow or ice cream bush as some call it
> View attachment 208619


Goes well with the mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Orchid in full bloom , waiting for my yellow one to flower

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LeislB

Wow, those azaleas are spectacular @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 210459
> View attachment 210460
> View attachment 210461
> View attachment 210462
> View attachment 210463
> View attachment 210464
> View attachment 210465


Are those pink flowers Amaryllis ? Mom loved them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Are those pink flowers Amaryllis ? Mom loved them



They are indeed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

One of my favourite clivia that has flowered for the first time this season.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Walkies in our suburb!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Silver went with!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> View attachment 211839
> View attachment 211840
> View attachment 211841


The last 2 pics, plant is called gifbal or poison ball locally.

Some reading about it:
http://pza.sanbi.org/boophone-disticha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

@Rob Fisher I love your contributions - being in the UK has made me realise how lucky I've been to be around for a long time in SA. I miss my hares out in the field the most. Also a very strange thing in the UK, I used to see toads come out every night in SA. First time I found a toad and it was a tiny baby about 2 months ago when I moved to better accommodations. I will never complain about toads again - I also miss having those around.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

"Trespassers will be composted" love it, lol. 

My Hoya are coming into flower here.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

LeislB said:


> "Trespassers will be composted" love it, lol.
> 
> My Hoya are coming into flower here.
> View attachment 213316
> View attachment 213317
> View attachment 213318
> View attachment 213319
> View attachment 213320
> View attachment 213321


Oh my! What a beauty!

It's one of the plants I missed having after moving to the farm in Mooiriver - it's too cold to grow them there. I'm currently in the UK so I haven't established a planting area for myself yet as we're going into winter and I have empty containers with just compost in (just onions, garlic and potatoes).


----------



## LeislB

@RainstormZA I battle getting them through winter in the Cape. They don't like water when it's cold at all. You could grow them in a bright area inside though. They love the humidity of the bathroom.


----------



## RainstormZA

LeislB said:


> @RainstormZA I battle getting them through winter in the Cape. They don't like water when it's cold at all. You could grow them in a bright area inside though. They love the humidity of the bathroom.


I wish I had a bigger bathroom. It's far too small to fit a bath in it, only has a shower and not enough light either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Walk 20201228

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LeislB

Some pics of my parents garden in East London. I am visiting them for a week, so good to be home.

So lush and green compared to my parched garden in CT.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Morix



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz

First Delicious Monster fruits in almost 5 years. 
They only fruit when outdoors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

My orchids are stunning this spring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Amazing, thank you all for your contributions. 

I love seeing spring flowers. I have plans to plant crocus, daffodil and snowdrop bulbs end of November / December - my mom helped me pick them while she was here in the UK for 2 weeks and it was lovely to see both my parents, specially after my dad's heart attack in March this year. He has made a really excellent recovery so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I have posted the yellow orchid , this is the dark pink one , my pride and joy , love gardening !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

this is a wild banana or a gigantic strelitzia family taking over , time to move it out soon .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB

A couple of nice blooms from my clivia shade house this spring. It's my favourite time of the year! When these are done then the Hoya should start flowering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

LeislB said:


> A couple of nice blooms from my clivia shade house this spring. It's my favourite time of the year! When these are done then the Hoya should start flowering.
> View attachment 264323
> View attachment 264324
> View attachment 264325
> View attachment 264326
> View attachment 264327
> View attachment 264328


On that note. I took this yesterday

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Our clivias are also flowering.

I'm ashamed to admit that I was blissfully unaware that they are indigenous plants.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 266985
> View attachment 266986
> View attachment 266987


OMG those yellow button everlasting flowers are one of the things I miss from South Africa. They smell lovely, both fresh and dried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------

